# Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler



## Arkhan1806 (8. März 2017)

*Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Hi,

ich bin gerade dabei mir einen Kühlkörper für meine GPU zu konstruieren... Aber erstmal kurz was zu meinem System: In dem Kreislauf werden ein i7-4770 und zwei Gigabyte R9 280x (Windforce 3x) OC gekühlt werden. Als Radiator wird ein Mo-Ra3 mit 4 180mm Lüftern zum Einsatz kommen. Müsste von der Kühlleistung also locker reichen! Da es für meine Grafikkarte keinen fertigen Kühler gibt, bzw. mir diese auch zu teuer wären, habe ich beschlossen, mit selbst welche zu bauen. Fräsen wird mich zwischen nichts und 40€ pro Stunde kosten, is also definitiv billiger als kaufen! Als Material wird Aluminium zum Einsatz kommen, obendrauf kommt ne Edelstahl- oder ne Plexiglasplatte. Dass die Performance nicht so gut sein wird, wie mit nem "professionellen" Kühler, ist mir klar. Ein zweiteiliges System für Spannungswandler und Chip würde ich ungern bauen wollen, da damit die Einbauhöhe deutlich höher wird. Der Schlitz unten rechts ist dazu da, um über die Kondensatoren zu kommen.
Was ich mich nun frage, ist, ob jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem Selbstbau von Kühlern hat. Sicherlich kann man bei dem Entwurf noch einiges verbessern^^ Also schreibt einfach mal, was ihr von dem Entwurf haltet!  
Freu mich auf eure Antworten und hoffentlich viele coole Ideen!

MfG Daniel


----------



## Duke711 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Ich würde den Rohrquerschnitt deutlich kleiner gestalten. So könnte es Probleme mit der Temperaturdifferenz geben. Am besten mehrere Parallelkanäle fräsen als einen großen Kanal.


----------



## Acandri (8. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Ich hab vor ein paar Jahren mal aus Spaß für den FX-8130 einen Kühler aus Kupfer gefräst.
Von der Erfahrung her kann ich dir sagen das dein Kühler etwas schlechter sein wird als der Referenz-Kühler und deutlich schlechter als ein Custom-Kühler.

Ist nicht Böse gemeint^^
Aber bei den Kühlern ist die Oberfläche zum Kühlmedium extrem Wichtig. Dein Kühler hat nur eine seeeeeehr kleine Oberfläche zum Wasser und hat dadurch nur eine sehr geringe Kühlwirkung.

Schau dir mal die Fotos vom Innenleben eines WaKü-Kühlers an. Die vielen kleinen Rippen sind nicht nur Verzierung. Das gleiche trifft auf Luftkühler zu. Da Luft ein schlechter Wärmeleiter ist (eigentlich schon ein Isolator) brauchen die guten Kühler riesige Oberflächen und einen hohen Luftstrom um die Wärme Abzuleiten.


PS:
Wenn du es dennoch versuchen möchtest, ändere dein Modell zu einem größeren Querschnitt der sich in einer feinen Lamellenstruktur direkt über der GPU verkleinert. Über dem VRAM und der Spannungsversorgung dann eine grobe Lamellenstruktur.
Wenn es unbedingt Alu sein soll, nimm "Constellium" 3.1645, das ist sehr gut zu bearbeiten, Preiswert und beständig gegen Kühlmedien.
Kupfer ist die bessere Wahl, aber das wird die Kosten Sprengen.

PPS:
Als Alternative zum Fräsen kannst du mal SLM (Selektives Laserschmelzen) anbieten lassen. Hierbei wird Metallpulver mit einem Laser Verschmolzen. Das kann bei komplexeren Modellen deutlich günstiger sein als fräsen und ermöglicht ein paar Möglichkeiten die nicht fräsbar sind^^
z.B.:
3D Druckverfahren – Selektives Laserschmelzen (SLM)


----------



## MetallSimon (8. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Ich würde die Dichtung Außen machen und noch eine einzelne Schraube in der Mitte mit einem O-Ring machn, so wie z.B. hier AliExpress Mobile - Global Online Shopping for Apparel, Phones, Computers, Electronics, Fashion and
            more
Eventuell in der Mitte in dem "U" rechts und links etwas Struktur oder mehrere kleine Kanäle fräsen, statt nur einem großen Kanal.
Hier gibt's vielleicht auch noch ein paar Anregungen OverclockingStation Forum - [Bundymania Review / Test] 12x GTX680 Fullcover Wasserkühler im Test !
An dem *Danger Den GTX680 könntest *du dich orientieren, einfach in den Kanälen noch etwas Material stehen laseen.


----------



## SpatteL (8. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Mit Alu wirst du nur Probleme haben. Selbst mit höherer Korrosionsschutzkonzentration.
Ohne mich jetzt selbst sonderlich gut mit der Konstruktion von Kühlern aus zu kennen, würde ich auch sagen, das der aktuelle Entwurf wahrscheinlich keine guten Ergebnisse bringen wird.
Aktuell überströmt das Wasser ja nur knapp die Hälfte der GPU, die Anschlüsse nach unten, also Richtung Mainboard, ist auch "ungünstig" 
Bei 1 oder 2 Stunden wird es wahrscheinlich auch nicht bleiben, da es sicher nicht auf Anhieb 100% passen wird, außer du hast ein sehr gutes 3D-Modell der Karte.
So wirst du letztlich auch nicht sehr viel günstiger kommen, als nach gebrauchten Kühlern Ausschau zu halten.
Vielleicht schaut ja VJoe2max hier mal vorbei, der hat schon ein paar (CPU)-Kühler gebaut und kennt sich damit recht gut aus.


----------



## Klutten (8. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Ich will dich ja nicht in deinem Basteldrang unterbrechen, aber so wird das nichts. In meiner Signatur findest du einen Wakü-Blog, wo du einige selbstgefertigte Kühler findest, die wir mal gebaut haben. Unterschätze da bitte nicht den Aufwand, der insgesamt bis zu 100 Stunden für ein schönes Ergebnis betragen kann! Ansonsten wird das mit deiner Konstruktion nichts. Alleine die Rückseite zur Platine hin kostet bis zu 20 Stunden reine Messarbeiten und je nach Selbstsicherheit auch einige Muster. Zudem überdenke mal die Position deiner Anschlüsse. Könnte schwer werden an der Stelle.


----------



## Chinaquads (8. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*



Arkhan1806 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin gerade dabei mir einen Kühlkörper für meine GPU zu konstruieren... Aber erstmal kurz was zu meinem System: In dem Kreislauf werden ein i7-4770 und zwei Gigabyte R9 280x (Windforce 3x) OC gekühlt werden. Als Radiator wird ein Mo-Ra3 mit 4 180mm Lüftern zum Einsatz kommen. Müsste von der Kühlleistung also locker reichen! Da es für meine Grafikkarte keinen fertigen Kühler gibt, bzw. mir diese auch zu teuer wären, habe ich beschlossen, mit selbst welche zu bauen. Fräsen wird mich zwischen nichts und 40€ pro Stunde kosten, is also definitiv billiger als kaufen! Als Material wird Aluminium zum Einsatz kommen, obendrauf kommt ne Edelstahl- oder ne Plexiglasplatte. Dass die Performance nicht so gut sein wird, wie mit nem "professionellen" Kühler, ist mir klar. Ein zweiteiliges System für Spannungswandler und Chip würde ich ungern bauen wollen, da damit die Einbauhöhe deutlich höher wird. Der Schlitz unten rechts ist dazu da, um über die Kondensatoren zu kommen.
> Was ich mich nun frage, ist, ob jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem Selbstbau von Kühlern hat. Sicherlich kann man bei dem Entwurf noch einiges verbessern^^ Also schreibt einfach mal, was ihr von dem Entwurf haltet!
> ...



Wenns für deine GPU keinen Fullcover Wasserkühler gibt, dann schicke die Karte doch nach Alphacool, dort wird die Karte gescannt und du bekommst gratis einen zugeschickt.

Dein Versuch in allen Ehren, aber so wird das nichts.


----------



## SpatteL (8. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

1. Gibt es für die Karte von Alphacool schon einen Kühler(ist dem TE aber zu teuer):
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 280X M02 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
2. Bezweifle ich, das die für so eine "alte" Karte noch einen Kühler gemacht hätten, die wollen im Anschluss ja auch noch ein paar verkaufen, um die Entwicklungskosten wieder rein zu bekommen.
3. Fullquote ist unnötig.


----------



## amdahl (8. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Ich würde hier dringend dazu raten ein wenig reverse-engineering zu betreiben.
Schau dir einfach mal an wie herkömmliche Wasserkühler aussehen. Das Design so wie es jetzt ist wird nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Duke711 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Ich habe mal ein bischen gebastelt. Siehe Dateianhang. Wenn Du jetzt noch die Karte einscannen würdest - normaler Flachbettscanner. Denn beim fotografieren ist immer ein schiefer Winkel vorhanden. Sowie die Höhe der einzelnen Bausteine messen würdest (störende Elkos, Höhe der Mosfets, Höhe der GPU usw.) Dann könnte man die Konstruktion anpassen.
Beim Scanbild bitte eine Referenz definieren, d.h. Z.b. ein Lineal mit scannen.
Eine Performance Analyse würde dann eben falls gleich mit erstellen


----------



## Acandri (9. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Eine weitere Möglichkeit an genaue Daten zu kommen, ist es bei einer Technischen Schule, die eine Messmaschine zur verfügung hat, den entsprechenden Lehrer zu fragen ob er dies als Lehrvorführung machen möchte. Diese Lehrer sind immer auf der Suche nach Möglichkeiten Wissen mit Praxis zu vereinen. Eine Schule bei der dies möglich ist, ist z.B. die "SBBS Sonneberg".

Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für das Fräsen. Einfach den CNC-Lehrer fragen^^
Regelt sich im Normalfall so das du das Material stellst und ein/zwei Kästen Flüssignahrung.


----------



## Chukku (9. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Im Prinzip ne coole Idee.

Aber du brauchst zumindest direkt über der GPU eine deutlich breitere und mit feinen Rippen versehene Struktur.

Zur Inspiration:
http://ep.yimg.com/ay/sidewindercomputers/xspc-razor-gtx-770-full-coverage-gpu-waterblock-10.png
http://www.pureoverclock.com/wp-con...iew/cooling/ek_fc5870/ek_fc5870_8-260x173.jpg

ganz so aufwendig muss es natürlich nicht unbedingt sein, aber mehrere Kanäle mit ca. 2-3 mm Breite und entsprechend schmalen Stegen dazwischen wären schon sinnvoll.


----------



## Arkhan1806 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Aaaalso...^^
Erstmal vielen Dank für die ganze Rückmeldung und die vielen Tipps!
Erstmal noch was zum Verständnis: Ich will mir ne Wasserkühlung bauen, damit mein PC leiser wird... So Lange mir dabei die Temperaturen nicht durchdrehen, bin ich zufrieden. 
Hab mich gerade nochmal hingesetzt und habe versucht, eure Tipps mit einzuarbeiten! Vor allem hat das Ding jetzt Rippen und der Einlass is jetzt auch auf der richtigen Seite (Könnte den Kopf wegen Dummheit gegen die Wand schlagen^^) Für die Spannungswandler sind nun "passive" Kühlrippen geplant, da ich aussenrum kein Wasser leiten kann. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen, ob das funktioniert? (Im Gehäuse werden weiterhin zwei oder drei Be Quiet Shadow Wings für Durchzug sorgen).

Fräsen werde ich das wahrscheinlich in der Hochschule lassen... Ich werde versuchen, dass die Aktion als Projekt zählt und dann wird das sogar benotet!
Zu der Idee mit Alphacool: Das mit dem einschicken funktioniert nur mit der 400er-Serie, außerdem will ich ja was dabei lernen.
Genaue Daten, wie das PCB ausseht, hab ich eigentlich schon, hab mich n' paar Stunden hingesetzt und hab des vermessen!

Soviel erstmal zu der neuen Version, freu mich schon auf eure Kritik!


----------



## Chukku (9. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Ich finds trotz vieler kritischer Stimmen hier nach wie vor eine coole Idee.
Die Effizienz eines Serienkühlers wirst du wohl nicht erreichen, aber funktionieren könnte es trotzdem.
Rein theoretisch sollte die Wärmeleitung des Metalls ausreichen, die Wärme von den SpaWas auch ins Wasser abzuleiten. (machen einige Grossherstelller auch so)
Vielleicht solltest du noch versuchen, die Fläche der Wasserkanäle so weit wie möglich zu vergrössern.. kannst du auf der linken Seite (im Bild) noch Material hinzufügen, um den Kanal zu verbreitern?

Allerdings würde ich an deiner Stelle nochmal drüber nachdenken, das ganze Ding aus Kupfer zu fräsen. Nicht nur wegen der etwas besseren Wärmeleitung sondern vor Allem wegen Korrosion. (große Differenz zwischen Alu und Kupfer in der elektrochemischen Spannungsreihe.. und die Radiatoren sind ja aus Kupfer)
Alu im WaKü Loop sollte man so weit wie möglich vermeiden.


----------



## Acandri (9. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Die neue Version schaut schon deutlich besser aus.
Wie Chukku schon geschrieben hat, solltest du das Volumen für das Wasser vergößern.

Eine Möglichkeit die Kühlung für die Stromversorgung zu verbessern ist ein kleinerer Kanal, der unterhalb der Kühlfinnen der GPU entlang, in Richtung der Kühlrippen. Dort kannst du diesen als Labyrinth über die SpaWas zurückführen.
Dies ist aber nicht zwingend nötig und ein paar gut designte Kühlrippen können das ganze Optisch aufwerten (z.B. den Radius eines Scheibenfräsers mit Einbeziehen) und die SpaWas kühl halten.

Für eine Version aus Kupfer ist 2.0070 (Cu-HCP) recht gut.
Hier natürlich auch ein Auge auf das Gewicht legen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Wenn die Spannungswandler nur passiv gekühlt werden sollen (entsprechende Vorbilder gibt es von Liquid Extasy mehrere) und kein Wasser mehr über die Spulen geleitet werden muss, würde ich die Dicke des Kühlers deutlich reduzieren. Ausgehend von den Gewindemaßen würde ich den aktuellen Entwurf auf wenigstens 3 kg Kupfer schätzen – Materialeinsparung ist hier nicht nur eine Kosten-, sondern auch eine Stabilitätsfrage.


----------



## Arkhan1806 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Ok, hab mir jetzt nochmal über den Deckel Gedanken gemacht...
Wie ihr seht, ist jetzt ne Aussparung über dem Chip, in den der Deckel reingeschraubt wird... Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen mit? Mein Vater (Is im Formenbau tätig) meint, M4 Schrauben würden dafür niemals langen (Plane, des ganze mit nem 1,5 mm Gummi abzudichten und die Nut is 1,1 mm tief, also 0,4 mm Vorspannung). Was sagt ihr dazu? Hab gelesen, dass M4 zwischen 2.500 und 6.000 N abkönnen, was doch rein theoretisch langen müsste, oder?
Was ich mich noch frage ist, wie dick ihr den Boden macht. Einerseits, soll des ja dünn sein, damit die Wärme besser übertragen wird, andererseits sollte der aber auch nicht brechen.
Was die Frage angeht, ob ich Alu oder Kupfer verwende werde ich sehen... Ist dann im Endefekt ne Geldsache. Da ich aber immer wieder mit wassergekühlten Motoren zu tun habe, in deren Kreisläufe auch verschiedene Metalle vorkommen, denke ich, dass das mit genug Korrosionsschutzmittel schon funktionieren wird.
Mit den größeren Kanälen war ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, wie ihr das meintet, da der linke genauso groß ist, wie der rechte... Hab jetzt mal ne Zeichnung als Gitter angehängt, da sieht man des besser!
Das Gewicht dürfte bei der aktuellen Version bei Kupfer 1,1 kg liegen, bei Alu wären es 350g.


----------



## Acandri (9. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Die Kraft die Schrauben "Verkraften" hängt von 2 Dingen ab: dem Material der Schraube und dem Grundmaterial der Mutter (bei dir Kupfer oder Alu).
Beides ist weicher als eine Standart 8.8 Schraube. Also würde bei Überlastung das Gewinde aus dem Kühler gerissen aber die Schraube ohne Schaden bleiben.

Die 0,4mm Vorspannung ist recht hoch wenn du eine NBR-Dichtschnur/O-Ring nutzen möchtest. Kann aber von einigen M3- oder M4-Schrauben sicher gehalten werden (die Anzahl macht hier die Musik^^). 0,4mm ist eigentlich der Normale Wert für 2mm O-Ringe.
Eine Gefahr die du bei solch einer Spannung hast, ist das sich ein dünner "Deckel" unter Einfluß der Temperatur und des Drucks an den Scchraubenköpfen verformen kann wodurch Lecks entstehen können. 

3mm - 5mm dickes  Makrolon kann hier funktionieren.


----------



## Chukku (9. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

ich hab grad erst kürzlich meine EKWB Blocks von den 980Tis komplett auf- und wieder zugeschraubt und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass da sogar nur M3 Schrauben drin sind.
Aber dafür dann auch ziemlich viele:

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/media/cat...33887a97daa66f/f/c/fc-titan-x_np_fit2_800.jpg

Ich denke, dass das ein recht wichtiger Punkt ist: möglichst viele gleichmässig verteilte Schrauben, damit die Last vernünftig verteilt wird und sich der Deckel zwischen den Bohrungen nicht aufbiegt (=undicht wird).

Was die Breite der Kanäle angeht:
Es geht nur darum, möglichst viel Kontaktfläche zwischen Wasser und Metall herzustellen, damit die Wärme vernünftig übertragen werden kann.
Der Haupt Wärmeübergang findet natürlich über der GPU statt und da hast du schon die feinen Rillen für diesen Zweck.
Aber VRAM und Spannungswandler geben ja auch Wärme an den Kühlblock ab, die du optimalerweise auch ins Wasser leiten willst. Deshalb wären möglichst breite, flache  Kanäle sinnvoll. (wie du auf dem verlinkten Screenshot des EKWB Blocks z.B. ganz gut sehen kannst.)
Nach rechts kannst du nicht wirklich breiter werden, weil da die Aussparung für irgendwelche elektronischen Bauteile in den Weg kommt.
Deswegen mein Vorschlag, links noch ein bisschen Fläche zu schaffen.


----------



## Duke711 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Bei mir sind es M3 Schrauben und 1,5 mm O-Ring, das ist alle mal ausreichend. Bezüglich vermessen, würde ich dir raten die Karte einzuscannen und nach einer Schablone zu arbeiten. Denn eine Handmessung mit einen Messschieber ist nicht nur umständlich, sondern auch meist ungenügend, spreche da aus Erfahrung.

Dann noch viel Erfolg.


----------



## Haarstrich (9. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Schöne Idee. Ich wünsche Dir damit viel Erfolg. Aber nimm bitte kein Aluminium. Selbst mit Korrosionsschutz ist hier der Lochfrass vorprogrammiert.
Zitat:
"Dem Kühlwasser können Korrosionsinhibitoren zugegeben werden. Dies verzögert eine galvanische Korrosion, verhindert sie aber nicht. Korrosionsinhibitoren verbinden sich mit den Ionen in Lösung und neutralisieren diese. Die Inhibitoren werden bei diesem Vorgang verbraucht und müssen regelmäßig ersetzt werden." 

siehe hier: Vermeidung von galvanischer Korrosion


----------



## Klutten (9. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*



Arkhan1806 schrieb:


> ...meint, M4 Schrauben würden dafür niemals langen (Plane, des ganze mit nem 1,5 mm Gummi abzudichten und die Nut is 1,1 mm tief, also 0,4 mm Vorspannung).



M3-Schrauben sind zwar ausreichend, M4 bietet aber den Vorteil, dass Gewinde etwas einfacher geschnitten werden können. Das liegt ganz an dir. Die Vorspannung für eine NBR-Dichtung ist aber zu hoch. Für einen Dichtring würde ich auf 2mm Durchmesser und eine Vorspannung von 0,25-0,30 mm gehen. Schraubenabstände umlaufend etwa mit ~40mm Abstand zueinander. Die Randbereiche für die Verschraubung des Deckels sind viel zu schmal. Allerdings gibt es noch ein weiteres Problem. Die große Aussparung auf der Rückseite lässt ordentlich Verzug für den rechten Bereich deiner Spannungswandler aufkommen. Um dem entgegen zu wirken, müsste der Deckel über das komplette Metall ausgedehnt werden, wobei es fraglich ist, ob das ausreicht. Die Walzrichtung des Materials ist da auf jeden Fall zu beachten.


----------



## Arkhan1806 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Ok, ich hab nun noch ein wenig gebastelt... Es gibt nun Aussparungen für die Teile auf dem PCB, die im Weg sind. Außerdem habe ich nun überall Gewinde eingeplant, wo ich Schrauben haben möchte. Die Kühlfinnen über dem Chip sind nun etwas kürzer, und gehen nicht bis direkt zu den Rundungen, was den Fertigungsprozess vereinfachen dürfte. Da es Bedenken gab, habe ich die Vorspannung auf 0,3 mm reduziert, was auch die Chance verringert, dass sich die Plexiglasplatte durchbiegt. Auf zwei mm Dichtungsdurchmesser kann ich nicht gehen, da ich keinen Platz habe^^ Bei den Maßen setzte ich zuerst auf eine händische Vermessung und dann werden de Daten nochmal wie im Anhang überprüft... Das Bild ist entzerrt und ich richte mich nach den weißen Markierungen auf dem PCB... Wenn was nicht passt, wird nochmal gemessen und nachgebessert!
So langsam bin ich ernsthaft zufrieden mit dem Ding...

Ps: Hab jetzt die unteren Schrauben noch näher an den Gummi gelegt. (Bevor einer meckert^^)


----------



## amdahl (9. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Es wird. Dein erster Entwurf hat nur ein paar Iterationsschritte gebraucht 
Du brauchst aber definitiv mehr Schrauben. So wird das nicht dicht.


----------



## Acandri (10. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Im momentanen Zustand hast du 2 Stellen an denen sich ein Leck bilden kann (rote Markierungen).
Hier fehlen noch Schrauben. 5 bis 7 weitere sind zu Empfehlen.

Die gelben Markierungen sind Bereiche in denen du noch Material entfernen kannst um das Gewicht zu reduzieren. Dies ist besonders bei Kupfer wichtig um das Board möglichst wenig zu  belasten (Stichwort Verbiegen der GraKa).

Im orangen Bereich hast du eine Stelle, die dafür sorgen kann, das der gesamte rechte Teil sich nach oben biegt. Wenn du den Deckel für eine ebene Oberfläche versenken willst, mußt du den Kühler dicker machen oder die Nut für die Elkos seitlich schließen. Letzteres verbessert auch den Wärmetransport von der Spannungsversorgung zum Wasser hin.

Die Kühlrippen hättest du nicht kürzen müssen. Jetzt ist es etwas schwerer zu fräsen (Rundung des Fräsers an den oberen und unteren Rippen (hellblau)). Füge an den mit grün markierten Stellen Aussparungen ein und verlängere die Rippen für einen geraden Abschluß.

PS:
Kupfer 2.0070 (CW021A; Cu-HCP) 15x100x240 ~30€
Alu        3.1645 (EN AW-2007)             15x100x200 ~6€ <<< auch wenn es sehr beständig ist, Eloxieren ist hier sehr angeraten!

Da du hier bei so ziemlich jedem Händler unter der Mindestbestellmenge bist, kannst du bei Betrieben in der Nähe fragen. Die Alu-Legierung ist eine Standart-Automatenlegierung und wird so ziemlich jeder Betrieb haben. Das Kupfer ist ein Elektrodenwerkstoff für z.B. Schweißelektroden oder Erodierelektroden, ist also auch recht oft im Einsatz.


----------



## Shutterfly (10. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*



Acandri schrieb:


> Kupfer 2.0070 (CW021A; Cu-HCP) 15x100x240 ~30€
> Alu        3.1645 (EN AW-2007)             15x100x200 ~6€ <<< auch wenn es sehr beständig ist, Eloxieren ist hier sehr angeraten!



Dachte Alu sollte man aus einem Kreislauf möglichst raushalten. Er will immerhin einen MO-RA3 nutzen, welcher Kupfer enthält.


----------



## Acandri (10. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Dachte Alu sollte man aus einem Kreislauf möglichst raushalten. Er will immerhin einen MO-RA3 nutzen, welcher Kupfer enthält.



Wenn mann´s genau nimmt, kommt es sehr stark auf das Medium an.
Bis gutes, eloxiertes Alu angegriffen wird dauert es eine ganze Zeit.
Ist das Medium verschmutzt oder hat einen hohen Anteil von Ionen(Salze) geht es schneller. Liegt zusätzlich noch eine Spannung an, get es deutlich schneller.

Aber ja, im allgemeinen sollte mann solche Kombinationen meiden oder den unedleren Partner Beschichten (z.B. mit Chrom oder Nickel).

Am Ende ist es seine Wahl  und er wurde Gewarnt ^^


----------



## Chinaquads (10. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Ich frag mich ja immer noch,wie er die vrms vernünftig kühlen will. Diese sollte er mit in den Kreislauf einbinden.


----------



## Arkhan1806 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Ok, ich denke nun, dass ich mit der Konstruktion fertig bin.
Als Material werde ich wahrscheinlich Aluminium nehmen, und das dann eloxieren lassen... Kommt mich immernoch billiger, als Kupfer (Im Netz bestellt kosten mich 140x160x15 mm Kupferplatten ca. 75 € pro Kühler Alu+Eloxieren "nur" 40).
Wenn ich das Kühlwasser einmal im Jahr wechsle, dürfte ich keine Probleme haben. Ich schraube immer wieder mal an nem Motor aus den sechzigern, der im Jahr ca. 3.000 Stunden läuft und da is auch alles von Edelstahl bis Kupfer verbaut. Als Kühlwasser wird normales Leitungswasser mir Rostschutz eingesetzt. Bis jetzt is da auch noch nix durchgerostet, also hab ich da keine Bedenken.
Der SpaWa-Kanal wird nun seitlich verstärkt, Schrauben gibt's nun auch mehr. Was den Fertigungsprozess angeht, werde ich noch einmal mit meinem Vater, bzw. dem zuständigen Professor reden, die wissen am besten, was ihre Maschinen können.
Die Spannungswandler werden, denke ich über das Metall, d.h. die Verbindung zum Hauptkörper und die Kühlrippen genug gekühlt.
Ich denk, ich werd des Ding des Ding erstmal so lassen, außer euch fällt noch n' größerer Fehler auf^^ Nochmal vielen Dank für eure vielen Ideen und die konstruktive Kritik!


----------



## JakPol (11. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Ich hätte noch Sorge, dass das Wasser den Widerstand durch die Strukturfinnen meidet und Dir einfach vorher vom Einlass zum Auslass abhaut. Daher würde ich dazu raten, den Bereich zwischen den Anschlüssen auch mit einer Dichtung zu versehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten schließe ich mich der Analyse irgendwo weiter vorne im Thread an: Du wirst Temperaturen irgendwo im Bereich des Stock Kühlers erzielen. Der Vorteil wird sich auf die Lautstärkereduktion beschränken. 

Zur Materialwahl ist alles gesagt. Ich persönlich habe auch Alu im Kreislauf und verwende Innovatek Protect als Schutz. Das funktioniert im Grundsatz ganz okay, ist aber natürlich dennoch eigtl nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Acandri (11. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Könntest du mir bitte die 3D-Daten als .ipt (notfalls .igs) zukommen lassen?
Sind ein paar Ecken die ich mir genauer Anschauen möchte.


----------



## Arkhan1806 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Naja, also mit der Dichtung wird das denke ich nicht so das Problem sein... Sowohl der Deckel, als auch der Kühler werden sehr glatt sein - mit den Maschinen, auf denen das ganze wahrscheinlich gefräst wird, lassen sich ohne größere Probleme Genauigkeiten von 0.05 mm erzielen. Der Spalt zwischen Deckel und Kühler wird sicherlich unter 0,1 mm betragen. Dem entgegen stehen 126 mm² an Fläche, die dem Wasser an den Kühlrippen zur Verfügung stehen... Selbst, wenn ein Prozent des Wassers nicht durch den Kreislauf gehen würde, macht das keinen signifikanten Unterschied! Falls da dann doch zu viel durchgeht, gibt's ja immer noch Papierdichtungen. 
Was mir aber gerade aufgefallen ist, ist dass die beiden Schrauben in der Mitte nicht abgedichtet sind, was wiederum definitiv zum Problem werden würde^^ Hab das Problem gerade mit nem O-Ring gelöst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Ich kenne Deinen Bildungshintergrund nicht, aber alleine für eine sinnvolle O-Ringnutgestaltung empfehle ich Dir Werte auf Basis dieser Herstellerdaten: Siehe Seite 111. Deine Nut wirkt zu schmal. Gummi ist nicht kompressibel, die Querkontraktionszahl ist 1. Bei einer Schnurstärke von z.B. 2mm sollte die Nut knapp 3mm breit sein
http://o-ring.info/de/technisches handbuch/eriks - technisches handbuch - o-ring nutgestaltung.pdf

Weiter wäre es ideal, wenn Du eine technische Zeichnung mit Toleranzsystem hier zur Bewertung einstellen würdest. Was Du nutzt, scheint ProE zu sein. Eine CAD-Konstruktion ist nichts mehr als ein grobes Konzept, erst da Toleranzsystem der Zeichnung macht daraus eine Konstruktion. Die Kenntnis, ein Programm bedienen zu können hat wenig damit zu tun, sinnvoll kontruieren zu können. Nicht ohne Grund gibt es Maschinenbaustudien. Die Kühlung von RAM und Spannungswandler solltest Du viel mehr beachten. So wie bisher "wird das nix".



Arkhan1806 schrieb:


> ... Sowohl der Deckel, als auch der Kühler werden sehr glatt sein - ....


Was soll "glatt" sein? Meinst Du damit z.B. Rz 0,2? Wie sieht es mit den Bearbeitungsspuren aus, die sollten nicht fühlbar sein und parallel zur O-Ringdichtung verlaufen, oder? Sowas schreibt man in technische Zeichnungen, der Fräser weiss das nicht. Das solltest Du alles vorgeben, der Verzug beim Fräsen ist erheblich, 0,1mm sind schnell erreicht, etc.

Du kannst Dir Dein Modell auch erstmal via 3D-Drucker ausdrucken lassen und Montagetests machen. Das hilft oft, z.B. um ein Gefühl für O-Ringkräfte zu bekommen.


----------



## Arkhan1806 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Die Nut für den O-Ring ist 1.1 mm tief und 2.5 mm breit. Als Schnurstärke sind 1.5 mm geplant. Was die Flächen zwischen den Kanälen angeht, haben diese auch bei professionellen Kühlern oft keine eigenen Dichtungen (Bsp. siehe Anhang 1). Selbst, wenn da etwas durchsappt, ist - meiner Meinung nach - durch den extrem geringeren Widerstand durch den "Hauptkanal" die Beinträchtigung der Kühlleistung zu vernachlässigen.
Bei reinen Chipkühlern ist es üblich, den Ram komplett passiv zu kühlen. Und was die Spannungswandler angeht, sieht man z.B. bei Alphacool, dass auch diese nicht in den Kreislauf mit eingebunden werden müssen. (Siehe Anhang 2). Sicherlich sind bei mir deutlich weniger Kühlrippen dahinter, aber ne 290x braucht nochmal deutlich mehr Strom und ich hab ja weiterhin noch einige Kühler im Gehäuse.

Die Idee mit dem Drucker ist durchaus eine Überlegung wert, wird aber wahrscheinlich sehr teuer werden.

Im übrigen studier ich Maschinenbau im vierten Semester.^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*



Arkhan1806 schrieb:


> ..Im übrigen studier ich Maschinenbau im vierten Semester.^^


Sehr gute Basis!  Dann verstehst Du, was ich meinte. 

O-Ringnut passt soweit, Klutens Vorgaben bezüglich Verschraubung
sind gut. Lieber mehr und kleinere. M3 alle 25mm ist völlig ausreichend.
Kannst Dich ja man in Ansys einarbeiten und den Deckelverzug berechnen.
Ist ein schöner Test für FEM, solltest Du es noch hören. Der Deckel braucht
Steifigkeit.

Habt ihr in der Uni keinen 3D-Drucker, hast Du noch keine HiWi-Stelle? 
die hat man doch immer für den ganzen Privatkram.   

Der Wasserkanal ist nicht das Problem, der Wärmeübergang von Wasser
zu einer Metalloberfläche ist gegenüber Luft Faktor 1000 besser. Gute
Luftkühler haben ca. 2m² Übergangsfläche, wenige Quadratzentimeter
unter Wasser reichen also. Viel wichtiger ist die Anbingung zum Chip. 
Da musst Du  sehr ordentlich arbeiten und die originale Konstruktion
und Kräftewirkung sowie Mainboardverformung verstehen,

Wenn Du RAM und Spawas nicht integrieren willst, und mit Wärmepeitpads
geht das sehr einfach, dann mach den Kühlkörper so klein, dass genügend 
Luft zu ausgeklebten Kühlern kommt.


----------



## Arkhan1806 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Also der Kühler wird direkt am Chip aufsitzen. Dieser ist 2.5 mm über der Platine. Da sowohl RAM, als auch die Spannungswandler jedoch nur 1 mm hoch sind, werde ich als Übergang auf 1.5 mm Wärmeleitpads zurückgreifen. Mein ursprünglicher Plan, für den Chip noch 0,5 mm wegzufräsen, und damit die anderen Abstände zu verringern funktioniert leider nicht, da mir dann zu viele Bauteile im Weg wären, bzw. die Aussparungen zu tief werden. Schon jetzt hab ich Materialstärken von 2.5 mm zwischen Aussparung und Kanal, was mir auch schon sehr grenzwertig vorkommt. Oder meinst du den Übergang zwischen den "Kühlerteilen"? Da ist die hintere Kante 2 mm stark, die vordere Kante und der Steg oben haben 5mm Stärke.
Was die Genauigkeit angeht, hab ich vorhin mal die Diagonalen zwischen den einzelnen Löchern gemessen und hatte dabei nie mehr als 0.2 mm Abweichung (was wahrscheinlich eher an meiner Ungenauigkeit mit dem Messschieber liegt)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Alles klar, Wärmepads zwischen RAM bzw. Spawas und Kühlkörper ist sinnvoll. Das sollte funktionieren. Mach mal weiter, ist ein gutes kleines Projekt zum Erfahrung sammeln.


----------



## Acandri (11. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-KÃ¼hler*

Bitte nicht böse sein, aber das du Studierst sieht man an der fehlenden Praxis (Besonders an den vielen „krummen“ Maßen bis auf 3 Stellen nach dem Komma) ^^
Ich bin Techniker für Maschinenbau/Konstruktion 

Als Tipp für solche Sachen: Stelle dir die Frage ob es so herstellbar ist.
Stell dir vor du sitzt auf dem Fräser und fräst das Teil. Dann fallen dir meist einige Sachen auf. Dies hilft bis du mehr Praxis hast.

Aber zurück zum Kühler.
Dass mit der O-Schnur und den O-Ringen haut so hin.

Zu den Schrauben (rote Markierungen):
Direkt unter den GPU-Kühlfinnen wären 2 Schrauben angenehmer. An der markierten Stelle oberhalb des Kühlers würde sich noch eine Schraube gut machen ist aber nicht zwingend nötig.
An der mit blau gekennzeichneten Stelle ist noch ein Schwachpunkt. Wenn du auf Sicherheit gehen willst, solltest du hier noch eine Schraube vorsehen (wenn es die Bauteile auf der Platine zulassen).

Zu den Rippen/Finnen:
Da der Zwischenraum sehr eng aber sehr tief ist, kann hier nur mit einem Scheibenfräser („Sägeblatt“) gearbeitet werden. Hierbei besteht die Gefahr das bei den unteren Finnen die Nut für die Dichtschnur beschädigt wird (=> Durchmesser des Scheibenfräsers).
An den gelb Markierten Stellen werden die Kühlfinnen Radien haben da der Freiraum mit einem Schaftfräser („Fingerfräser“) hergestellt wird.
Die Kühlrippen bei der Stromversorgung können so nicht hergestellt werden. Mit 2mm sind die Zwischenräume zwar breiter aber mit 11mm auch tiefer. Hier besteht extreme Gefahr des Fräserbruchs auf Grund von Biegung. Wenn hier mit einem Scheibenfräser gearbeitet wird hast du natürlich nur den Radius im Material.

Die Abstufung für den Deckel wird mit einem Walzenfräser oder Messerkopf hergestellt. Gerade bei dem 3.1645-Alu ist es einfach hier eine gute glatte (Ra 1,6) Oberfläche hinzubekommen.

Jedoch fehlt dir noch die ganze Rückseite des Kühlers.
Eine ebene Fläche (mehr oder weniger) darfst du nur für das Silizium-Die der GPU annehmen. Alle anderen SMD-Bauteile (jedes einzelne Bauteil!) haben unterschiedlichen Höhen und müssen mit Wärmeleitpads an den Kühler „angeschlossen“ werden.

Noch am Rande:
Als alternative für das Eloxieren kannst du den Kühlkörper auch mit DLC beschichten lassen (z.B. DLC 4000 von Wolf). Die Sache mit der Korrosion hat sich dann komplett erledigt. Für einen Kühler deiner Größe wird das ca. 20€ kosten.
Wolf Beschichtung - PVD Beschichtung, DLC 3000, DLC 4000, DLC3000, DLC4000, Alox SN2, TiAIN, CC+C, Tinalox SN2, Beschichtungstechnologie, Individuelle Schichtsysteme


----------



## Arkhan1806 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Erstmal vielen Dank für das Feedback! Die krummen Maße hab ich grad glaub ich rausgenommen... Irgendwie hat's mir im Grundkörper zwei Maße um 0,17 mm verzogen, was dann zu mehr krummen Maßen geführt hat. (Hab wahrscheinlich mal irgendwann irgendwo falsch geklickt^^) Ich hoffe, jetzt sind alle Maße wieder in 0,5 mm Schritten. 
Die drei Bohrungen, die du vorgeschlagen hast, habe ich übernommen. Leider sind links neben der Aussparung 11 mm hohe Kondensatoren, weshalb ich dort schwer eine Schraube anbringen kann.
Die Kühlfinnen für die Spannungswandler haben nun einen Radius für den Scheibenfräser. Die Finnen über der GPU hab ich kürzer gemacht, damit da dann auch ein Fräser reinkommt. Ob da dann an den äußeren Finnen n' kleiner Radius ist, oder nicht, ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal^^

Auf der Rückseite ist geplant, dass der Kühler direkt am Die aufsitzt und die restlichen Abstände durch Wärmeleitpads überbrückt werden.

Welche Oberflächenbehandlung ich dann für des Ding wähle, werde ich dann sehen. Die DLC Beschichtung kommt auf jeden Fall mit auf die Liste!


----------



## Klutten (11. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*



Arkhan1806 schrieb:


> Im übrigen studier ich Maschinenbau im vierten Semester.^^



...dann geh doch auch mal in eine Vorlesung.  Entschuldige, bisher dachte ich, dass das ein ambitioniertes kleines Projekt eines Laien werden soll. Mit den eigentlich vorhandenen Kenntnissen solltest du aber normalerweise mehr als in der Lage sein, so ein Vorhaben umzusetzen. Ich meine das wirklich nicht böse und will dich in keinster Weise angreifen, aber mit technischen Vorkenntnissen und dem Internet, wo schon mehr als genug Kühler gebaut wurden, sollten dir nicht derart viele Fehler oder falschen Ansätze passieren - zudem hast du jemanden mit Wissen im Formenbau in der Familie. 

Ich erlaube mir die Kritik, da ich selbst Formenbau gelernt und über 10 Jahre im Bau, sowie in der Konstruktion und Entwicklung tätig war ...und anschließend noch mal Maschinenbau studiert habe. Theorie und Praxis sind scheinbar doch völlig unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe ...die man idealerweise bei dem Berufswunsch kombinieren können sollte.

Schau dir mal hier die Materialdicken an und überlege, lieber auf Kupfer zu setzen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/klutten/415-selfmade-hd5870-wasserkuehler-worklog.html

Viel Glück weiterhin.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*



Acandri schrieb:


> ...Aber bei den Kühlern ist die Oberfläche zum Kühlmedium extrem Wichtig. Dein Kühler hat nur eine seeeeeehr kleine Oberfläche zum Wasser und hat dadurch nur eine sehr geringe Kühlwirkung.....


Ist nicht Böse gemeint^^ Man merkt, dass Du Praktiker bist.   (Achtung, ist ironisch gemeint als billige Retourkutsche...) 

Die wenigen Rillen sind mehr "Voodoo", damit es ganz toll aussieht, anstatt wirklich notwendig. Viel wichtiger als der Übergang der Wärme vom Kühlblock zum Wasser ist der Übergang vom Chip zum Kühlblock. Da kann man etwas Hirnschmalz investieren, um ein hohe und gleichmäßige Flächenpressung zu bekommen. Das ganze soll doch für den TE gerade ein Projekt werden, um diese Art von Umsetzung zu lernen. Dabei ist die Fertigung das kleinste Problem. Wirklich fertigungsgerecht ist noch wenig, ist bei einer Einzelfertigung aber auch weniger wichtig. Es gibt da noch ganz andere Punkte, darum würde ich gerne die technische Zeichnung und grobe Berechnungen


----------



## Arkhan1806 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*



Klutten schrieb:


> ...dann geh doch auch mal in eine Vorlesung.  Entschuldige, bisher dachte ich, dass das ein ambitioniertes kleines Projekt eines Laien werden soll. Mit den eigentlich vorhandenen Kenntnissen solltest du aber normalerweise mehr als in der Lage sein, so ein Vorhaben umzusetzen. Ich meine das wirklich nicht böse und will dich in keinster Weise angreifen, aber mit technischen Vorkenntnissen und dem Internet, wo schon mehr als genug Kühler gebaut wurden, sollten dir nicht derart viele Fehler oder falschen Ansätze passieren - zudem hast du jemanden mit Wissen im Formenbau in der Familie. :rollen
> 
> Viel Glück weiterhin.



Naja, dass ich keinen Bezug zur Praxis habe, ist mir klar... Anfangs des vierten Semesters hat man im großen und ganzen keinen Plan vom eigentlichen Maschinenbau... Das Semester CAD, das ich bis jetzt hatte war eher ne Einführung, wo wir mal n' Pleuel oder so nachgezeichnet haben, also nix, was auch nur annähernd kompliziert ist. Und das restliche Studium? Mathe, Physik, E-Technik, Technische Mechanik, etc. sind zwar wichtig, helfen mir aber bei so nem Projekt relativ wenig! Die ersten Entwürfe sind eher zustande gekommen, weil ich nicht wirklich mit dem Programm zurechtgekommen bin und nicht, weil ich keine Recherchen betrieben habe, bzw. ich dies für die ideale Lösung hielt.
Solche Beiträge, wie der von Acandri sind extrem nützlich für mich, da ich einfach noch nie mit ner Fräse gearbeitet hab... Sicherlich mach ich mir Gedanken, ob das Ganze realisierbar ist oder nicht, aber, wenn ich nicht weiß, welche Möglichkeiten es für die Produktion es gibt und, wo deren Grenzen sind, ist das schwierig! Mein Vater kann mir da leider auch nicht wirklich helfen, der wohnt 700 km weg.
Im Endeffekt bin ich nur ein Laie, der von der Praxis leider keinerlei Ahnung hat!
Davon abgesehen geht es hier aber nicht um mich, sondern um das Modell. Und das könnt ihr gerne komplett zerlegen, so lange es konstruktive Kritik is!  Wenn's blöd läuft, lern ich dabei sogar noch was.^^


----------



## amdahl (12. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Lass dich nicht fertig machen, dass man im 4. Semester Maschinenbau Fehler macht über die sich "Praktiker" diebisch freuen ist normal. Der Lerneffekt durch so ein Projekt ist in dieser Hinsicht enorm. In Zukunft wirst du im Hinterkopf haben was fertigungsgerechtes Konstruieren bedeutet


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*



Arkhan1806 schrieb:


> Naja, dass ich keinen Bezug zur Praxis habe, ist mir klar... Anfangs des vierten Semesters hat man im großen und ganzen keinen Plan vom eigentlichen Maschinenbau...


Alles gut, Du wirst immer in Deiner Berufsbahn auf "Praktiker" treffen, die "Theoretiker" beschimpfen. Scheint dazu zu gehören, warum auf immer. Du wirst auf der anderen Seite nur "Theoretiker" finden, die mit Respekt und Achtung mit Prototypenwerkstätten und Fertigungen umgehen, obwohl man immer wieder von selbsternannten Spezialisten massiv beleidigt wird und gröbstes Unwissen erlebt. Lerne zu lächeln und freundlich zu bleiben, zeigt man den Praktikern ihre Grenzen, kann es vereinzelnd dreckig werden bis hin zur Sabotage Deiner Arbeiten.  Dabei gibt es beide Extreme nicht. Jede Planung ist reine Theorie, weil es immer anders kommt, als geplant. Nenn mir einen ernstzunehmenden Praktiker, der nicht plant? 

Wir haben an der Uni Hannover extrem viel kontruiert, das begann im ersten Semster mit technischem Zeichen und ab dem zweiten Semester gab es jedes Semester eine umfassende Konstruktionsarbeit. In den Testaten dazu wurde sehr großer Wert auf fertigungsgerechtes Konstruieren und einfache Montierbarkeit gelegt. Dazu muss man zuerst aber auch wissen, was für Fertigungsmaschinen eingesetzt werden sollen, 6-Achsen Fräser haben höhere Stundensätze als 3-Achsen-Fräser, etc..  Kein intelligenter Mensch bedarf drei Jahre Ausbildung, um zu verstehen, worauf es beim Drehen, Fräsen, Gießen, etc. ankommt. Da reichen ein paar gute Gespräche und eine handvoll Projekte. Und genau das machst Du gerade. Nach dem Projekt bist Du schlauer, darum ist das so hilfreich. Alles gut so. Versuche parallel andere Aktivitäten mitzumachen. Ich war im Studium in der AKA Flieg und der AKA Kraft sehr engagiert. Beides hat massiv geholfen, Verständnis zu bekommen.
Fliegen bei der Akaflieg Hannover e.V. 
aka_kraft

Die Theorie, z.B. Thermodynamik, ist extrem wichtig. Ganau daran hapert es den Praktikern, die zwar wissen, welche Mutter wo eingebaut werden muss, aber eben nicht, warum. Sobald es hier um Kühlung geht, liest man immer wieder hahnebüchenen Blödsinn mit "gefühlter Physik". Einfach mal kurz überschlagen. Mit Werten wie abzuführende Leistung, Wärmeübergang und gewünschter Temperaturterhöhung bekommst Du sofort einen Überblick, welche Fläche und welchen Massendurchsatz an Wasser Du benötigst. Zum Thema Verschraubung von Kühlern hatte ich vor längerem mal ein paar Stunden nachgedacht. Wenn es Dich interessiert, lies es Dir mal durch. Geht zwar um CPU-Kühler, aber das Prinzip gilt auch für GPU-Kühler:
Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung

Mach einfach weiter, lerne dabei, geh mit deiner fertigen Konstruktion in eine Fertigung und optimiere mit denen zusammen. So geht das später immer weiter. Deine Aufgabe, so Du in Konstruktion und Entwicklung willst, wird immer hoch kommunikativ sein, weil Du sämtliche Fachbereiche, beginnend von Entwicklung über Logistik, Fertigung, Montage, Kundendienst mit ihren Anforderungen unter eine Hut bringen musst. Der klassische Praktiker denkt in der Regel nur an seinen eigenen Bereich, weil er andere gar nicht kennt. Darum ist sein Wissen Gold wert, aber selten umfassend.


----------



## Duke711 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Du hättest Dir auf Grabcad und co. auch schon einfach fertige Kühlblöcke runterladen können. Für die 290x sind Muster in der Datenbank . Und nur das Auschnittmuster und Bohrlochbild angepasst.


----------



## Arkhan1806 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Naja, einfach nen Kühler zu bekommen is ja nicht Sinn und Zweck der Aktion... Dann hätte ich mir auch einen kaufen können. Auch wenn der jetzige Weg ziemlich holprig begann, hab ich dabei einiges gelernt!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*



Arkhan1806 schrieb:


> Naja, einfach nen Kühler zu bekommen is ja nicht Sinn und Zweck der Aktion... Dann hätte ich mir auch einen kaufen können. Auch wenn der jetzige Weg ziemlich holprig begann, hab ich dabei einiges gelernt!


Und wie ist der Stand? Ich hatte gehofft, es gibt irgendwann Zeichnungen oder weitere Bilder.
Habt Ihr bei Euch an der Uni eine Photogrammetrieanlage? Dann könntest Du die Karte mit
ca. 0,02mm Genauigkeit als 3D-Model erzeugen lassen. Das wäre extrem hilfreich. Außerdem
würdest Du gleich lernen, wie man sind solchen Daten arbeitet.


----------



## Arkhan1806 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Selbstgebauter GPU-Kühler*

Ich hab mittlerweile die Zeichnungen an zwei Bekannte mit Fräsen geschickt... Die schauen da grad drüber und kucken, inwiefern das Ganze machbar ist und, was mich das dann kosten würde. Bei meim Vater in der Firma "dazwischenschieben" wird eher schwierig, da es sich ja doch um relativ große Teile handelt die dann auch entsprechend Zeit zum Herstellen brauchen. Dauert also noch ne Weile. An der Hochschule wird's wahrscheinlich auch nix, da ich dort nen offiziellen Aufrag bräuchte und ich die Aktion leider nicht als Projekt zählen lassen kann. Bis auf ein paar kleine Änderungen (Fasen, etc.) hat sich seit dem letzten Modell eigentlich nichts mehr geändert.
Also im Endeffekt kann ich im Moment nur warten...
Da dann aber irgendwann Langweile aufgekommen is, hab ich mir mal überlegt, wie n' CPU-Kühler aussehen könnte. Werd den aber eher nicht bauen, da es sich  finanziell alles andere als lohnt. (gekauft bekomm ich die ja schon ab 40-50€)


----------

